# 05 video clips of Mallet



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried loading this up differently but the lighting was bad and at the very end the bad track was fixed after seeing this clip. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx12YSPf4SE 
USAT passenger cars


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And all your rods stayed on!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

What a train that is , nice video .


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.. That was Great. I feel for that house next to the tracks.. We lived about a block away from S.P track with empty vac. field between us and the Rail Road in 1941. When a cab forward would run by.. the hole house almost shock off the fondation...laf. 

Need longer vedios.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
tks for sharing.. Noel


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still tring to better clearity. I just video taped one today but the wind is so bad. I tried different settings. 
I have Windows movie maker and upload to computer lets me size them to where now Youtube is taking them. 
search Youtube under NTCGRR, 
Someday I need to buy a "real" video camera and not just a camera that does videos. I wish i could zoom in znd out during the recording time. 
Noel, thats Table Creek Station. 
Heres the last one for today 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo14HRWT_JU 

But I have been on another roll,,I caught 4 moles in two days, wooow,, dinners on the table.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. You've been wondering what to call your thingy. "Invitatational Mole Bake."


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.. Thats great.. Even with the wind the effects are there. 

I'm in the same boat on cam corder. I don't have a USB hook up on mine. Just some round small plug on it for something. Doesn't fit the computer?? 

Laf. about the Moles.. I just had to go out and run the baby Mallards back to back pond. Now have marking in a row all over the layout tracks like a freeway. Back to wash down the layout. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 


I'll be glad when Shad get this forum fixed.. Can't keep writing apart or spaces. No photo in?? 
Very hard to work with. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Marty! I know this has been asked before, but what sound units to you typically use? They sound great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Warren 
out here in the country I have to use Phonex. I have always liked the clear ,crisp sounds. I use two speakers , one in each of the two lead loco.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty!


----------

